# 01 frontier soft pedal



## Cape may (Oct 22, 2018)

Really could use some knowledge. Broken rear brake line just before hose reflaired the line. Replaced rear T hose lines and cylinders shoes are fine .bleeded brakes so many times get pedal start it goes even with gas pedal. When bleeding rear brakes it doesn't go to the floor .but when doing front brakes it does. ABS light is on can't get the codes. System never went dry. Tried gravity bleeding would get air on right front only when gravity bleeding replaced caliper and hose now no air. Got 294k like to keep it going


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Bleeding brake system

- Turn ignition switch OFF and disconnect ABS actuator (KA24DE)/ABS actuator and electric unit (VG33E and VG33ER) connector or battery cable.
- Bleed air in the following order:
1. LSV air bleeder (Models equipped with LSV).
2. Left rear brake.
3. Right rear brake.
4. Left front brake.
5. Right front brake.
6. ABS actuator (KA24DE) or ABS actuator and electric unit (VG33E and VG33ER).

-----------------------------------------------
BTW - Nice sentence structure; I guess you don't believe in using periods.:laugh:


----------



## Cape may (Oct 22, 2018)

Thank you all thumbs I'll give it a shot. Why does the pedal not go to the floor when bleeding rear brakes.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Could be a problem with the master cylinder or the proportioning valve. How do the brakes perform on the road?


----------



## Cape may (Oct 22, 2018)

I let it sit for a few days. Started it up pedal goes low even with gas pedal. Then creeps down slowly. Gonna bleed the lines again like Rogoman said. Got no emergency pedal when you step on it hard and fast.


----------



## Cape may (Oct 22, 2018)

Finally had time to work on it. Disconnected battery bleeded system. No change replaced master cylinder. Bleeded system again no air in the lines. Low brake pedal still could us so ideas


----------



## Cape may (Oct 22, 2018)

Also Abs light is on I can't get the codes with the meter I have is there another way to get the codes


----------



## Cape may (Oct 22, 2018)

Can I use a jumper wire on the scan tool plug? If so what plug. Went to auto zone there scan tool didn't work.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You need a diagnostic scan tool that's capable of reading ABS codes in order to get the codes. Make sure you adjust the rear brakes or you'll get a low pedal no matter how much bleeding you do.


----------



## Cape may (Oct 22, 2018)

I did readjust them when I replaced the rear cylinders. Never replaced the brake shoes. There is still 50 percent left on them. Thank you I will search for one.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Your best bet at this point is to download a pdf copy of the FSM for your vehicle. The BR.PDF section is the one that you want to read; it describes the procedure on reading the fault codes manually. Here's the web site:

https://ownersmanuals2.com/make/nissan/frontier-2001-4240


----------



## Cape may (Oct 22, 2018)

Thank you. Just ordered a autel MD802 maxidiagnoses scanner. Needed to update my scanner anyway. This is a great way to justify it to the wife lol


----------

